# مكتبه من شرايط وترانيم والحان اسبوع الالام



## moharb (7 مارس 2009)

*شريط انا الام الحزينه - فيروز *

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 1.

اسبوع الالام ج1-ابراهيم عياد.rar

اسبوع الالام 2 فريق ابو فام.rar

اسبوع الالام 3 فريق ابو فام.rar

اسبوع الالام 1 فريق ابو فام.rar

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 2.rar

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 3.rar

اسبوع الالام ج2-ابراهيم عياد.rar

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 4.rar

كيف نسلك حسناً فى اسبوع الالام - قداسة البابا شنودة.zip

ترتيب اسبوع الالام.rar

أهمية ايام اسبوع الالام - قداسة البابا شنودة.zip

اسبوع الالام.wma

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 6.rar

الحان اسبوع الالام كاملة 5.rar

اسبوع الالام - ترتيب صلوات البصخة.pdf

دلال اسبوع الالام وافراح القيامة المجيدة.pdf

عظه قداسه البابا فى الاسكندريه اسبوع الالام 18-3-2007..zip

تاملات فى اسبوع الالام.mp3

(طريق الجلجثة الجزء الاول (ألحان الجمعة العظيمة.rar

(طريق الجلجثة الجزء الثاني (ألحان الجمعة العظيمة.rar

03_في طريق الجلجثة.wma


.​


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2009)

*رد: مكتبه من شرايط وترنيم والحان اسبوع الالام*

*فى انتظار المزيد  طبعا 
فيه حاجات كتير ل عادل ماهر ممكن نضيفها علشان نبقى نثبت الموضوع فى اسبوع الالام
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك اخى الغالى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2009)

*رد: مكتبه من شرايط وترنيم والحان اسبوع الالام*

*ميرسى ليك بجد
مجهود جميييل
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا محارب
مجهود جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## moharb (10 مارس 2009)

ترانيم ومدايح الصوم الكبير - عادل ماهر.rar 

فوق الجبال

تسبحة وألحان الصوم الكبير 
الشماس : عادل ماهر


ذكصولوجية تعالوا انظروا مخلصنا

لحن أونيشتى 

احفظنى يا الهى 

تذكرت خطايا جهلى 

طلبت اليك يا سيدنا المسيح 

أنا أعراف أنك صالح 

لحن بى ماى رومى 

الليلويا التوزيع - المزمور 150


ودق الباب عادل ماهر.rar 

مديحة الصلبوت.mp3 
اللذى تقال يوم الجمعه العظيمه


.​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## الفت صادق (12 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذة المجموعة الرائع ربنا يعوضكم بس فى مايشكلة صغيرة  اين الباسورد لشرائط عادل ماهر


----------



## nashaatm (12 مارس 2009)

الرب يعوضكم


----------



## moharb (13 مارس 2009)

الفت صادق قال:


> شكرا على هذة المجموعة الرائع ربنا يعوضكم بس فى مايشكلة صغيرة  اين الباسورد لشرائط عادل ماهر



شريط دق الباب 
للشماس عادل ماهر 
من غير باسورد
السنين بتمر تجرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/47426349/cbdb3f52/01_Track.html
الهي حبيبي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47426507/4c82abe3/02_Track.html
دق باب القلب 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47426752/421b7f47/03_Track.html
سامحني يا سيدي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47427275/503e2de8/04_Track.html
في حزن شديد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47427588/ac585b1f/05_Track.html
كل الماضي بيشهد ليك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47427913/e352c0ba/06_Track.html
كنت اعمى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47428200/37765ff6/07_Track.html
مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47428536/f077bf85/08_Track.html
مين غيرك بيحن على 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47428792/e714778/09_Track.html
يسوع أنت 
http://www.4shared.com/file/47429057/6f5d8d1b/10_Track.html

.


----------



## moharb (13 مارس 2009)

شريط حبة حنطة لفريق ثيؤطوكوس 
http://www.anbawissa.org/m/s/tranem/hba%20hanta.rar
.........

شريط باب الخراف
الشماس عادل ماهر

*أنت الحياه*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59117510/f8b9f8c4/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f
*ابكي كيفما تشاء*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59121223/2d19c934/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f
*القلب فلبك معبده*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59131969/9895237f/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*باب الخراف*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59118506/50a27ce6/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*دايما بتخبني*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59120484/f5a3afca/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*دوسي يا نفسي بعز*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59118085/7b965bf/___.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*سامحنا يا فادينا*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59117108/e870e96b/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*علمني*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59120930/19e2214b/_online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*قولوا للصديق*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59113367/a2731045/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f​*يسوع لحبه وحنانه.*


http://www.4shared.com/file/59112463/18eda5bc/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=dd740a9f

............

شريط أه أكليل الشوك 

لفريق أفا أنطونيوس 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QS78FHCM
او
http://www.4shared.com/file/82518925/f014b587/ah-eklel-elshok.html

............
فوق الصليب.mp3

يا يسوع ... هناك فى الصليب.wma

ذكصولوجيه لباس الصليب.mp3

تحت الصليب.mp3

في يوم على الصليب.wav

هناك فى الصليب.wav

كرمال الصليب 1.mp3

ترنيمة ( سورية ) العدرا تحت الصليب للمرنمة رانيا شلهوب.mp3

b07_يامن تخير موت الصليب.wav

دموعك جابتني لحد الصليب .wmv​


----------



## روماني_217 (13 مارس 2009)

انا روماني صلاح عاوز احمل ترنيمه ضنايا لفريق الكرازه شكرا


----------



## ماريتا (25 مارس 2009)

*ميررررررررررررررسى جدااااااااا*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tonylovejesus (29 مارس 2009)

ميرسى


----------



## eg_20005 (2 أبريل 2009)

سلام
يا جماعه ياريت اللى عنده شرايط الجمعه العظيمه اللى كان متسجل فى الكاتدرائيه سنة  1985 تقريبا  يرفعهالنا, كانت جميله جدا و ممزوجه بروح الصلاه, فكانت رائعه

متهيألى كانت موجوده هنا على المنتدى السنه اللى فاتت بس مش لاقى اللينك بتاعها دلوقتى

فياريت اللى عنده يرفعها

شكرا ليكوا

سلام


----------



## ponponayah (2 أبريل 2009)




----------



## مورا مارون (2 أبريل 2009)

*برافووو مجهود كتير حلو ومبارك*


*المسيح قام*​


----------



## magood012 (14 أبريل 2009)

يا جماعه بجد انا مش عارف كنت تايه عن المنتدي الجميل ده ازاي 
انا لقيت فيه كل اللي محتاجه 
ربنا يعوض تعبكم ويمتعكم ببركات القيامه 
لان مجهودكم فوق الرائع
:36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11::36_1_11:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

مجهود راااااائع 

ميررررسى على المكتبه الجميله 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

